# 3060 Tubing?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Is that the tube used on commercial wrist brace?


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I say without fear of contradiction ... I don't know.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)




----------

